# Which gun do I buy next?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have asked this before and appreciated the ideas; that was about 3 purchases ago. Here is what I have: (pic below)
Savage model 9 in .223-probably my favorite of all for the accutrigger.
Ruger 10/22
Crossman Air-dang fun!
Benelli SBEII
Savage 17hmr
Browning Buckmark
Ruger P95
Browning BAR 7mm Rem Mag
T/C Omega .50
Just bought the XD recently-not in pic.

I think I have all of the basics covered for the most part, but just like the wife's shoe collection; I must be missing something. Actually, I saw bowgy's collection that he shared recently and realized that I have a long way to go. Budget is going to be in the $400-$500 range; likely just get a Pine Ridge scope (I have liked them for the most part) or just an economical combo. The ones that I have in mind would be:
-Pronghorn type rifle; what is best? 7mm08, 22-250, 25-06? Or is the .223 adequate?
-I really like the idea of the 270WSM from what I read on it, but at the end of the day it is not much different from the 7mm Rem Mag. The prob with the 7mag is that it is the BAR that is sooo heavy, I really like the looks of the new Remington 700's, but have no experience with them. I think the 7 mag makes it to where I don't need anything bigger, right? I am really leaning towards something lighter for deer/elk or the judge below. 
-I really like the idea of an AR, but due to the price, that is not something I can realistically have a goal of purchasing in the near future. 
-The Taurus Judge .45/410 sure looks cool too, that would be the ultimate home defense and back country pistola...what do you think of this one or is there a better option for the same function/caliber?


PS-the pic and account above are all theoretical, as far as Osama is concerned I do not own any guns. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What you need is a specialized squirrel rifle. This one is for shooting some very special squirrels.
http://www.barrettrifles.com/rifle_82.aspx
The Remington 700 would be a fantastic choice. I believe that they are putting their X-Mark trigger on just about everything these days. The SPS model would fit into your budget. If you are looking for a light weight rifle (short action) that could double as a varminter, don't overlook the 243 Winchester or the 260 Remington. Then you could trade the BAR in on another good bolt gun. A lot lighter, and probably more accurate as well.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> PS-the pic and account above are all theoretical, as far as *Osama* is concerned I do not own any guns. :mrgreen:


Typo?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

IMO you won't go wrong with a remington 700.Many moons ago I had a 700 BDL in .270 and it was a fine rifle.Some would even argue the 700 BDL was the most accurate out of the box rifle at that time. I have a similar collection to yours minus the inline and adding a traditional hawkens replica .50 cal. My inclination for my next weapon is narrowed to 3:.338 probly ruger, 416 rigby due to aspirations of Africa or the S&W 500 because I have an affinity for big calibers. Good luck in your shopping I am sure you will enjoy whatever you end up purchasing.In a hypothetical sort of way at least as far as osama bin obama is concerned anyway.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

There is a review with some images I can't find right now on the Judge pistol. It sounds pretty cool being able to shoot a Colt 45 and a .410 shotshell. The results and the energy of each are not that impressive. After I saw that, I think you would be better with a compact semi in a .40 or .45, or that's my opinion. The images and results of the .410 slugs were not that impressive.

The .22-250 will have more knock down power and I have seen things drop in their tracks with it vs a .223, some animals will go 50 yards before expiring on the .223 as the ballistic charts show that has less energy.

If you are wanting an "AR", maybe an option that is over looked as far as pricing is the R-15 (Remington's AR-15 made by Bushmaster). Cabela's had them on sale for $999, I think they are $1,099 now?

The 7mm Mag is a great caliber also.

With all the other issues in the world and US right now, Osama Bin Biden may not be able to pass and restrictions yet. California never had their restrictions lifted on some things from 2 administrations ago.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm with Loke- the .243 Win is a great caliber. Big enough to kill a deer, definitely a good caliber for Pronghorn, and also a good varminter, as you can get lighter grained bullets. It's a pretty fast round, and shoots pretty flat out to 200 yards, but can reach out there a bit further. I really like this caliber.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You answered your own question about the 270WSM. I also have a 7mm Mag BAR; it’s a great shooter, but long and heavy. I went out and got myself an A-Bolt 270 WSM 6 year ago and will never regret the purchase.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's quite a shopping list. I vote for a 7mm 08, it's a good all-round cartridge. .308 is a good one too, and .308 ammo is inexpensive.

I'm not going to argue whether or not the .22-250 or the .223 are pronghorn calibers, but one must remember those calibers may not be legal for big game in some states. Wyoming, for example, requires a big game rifle to be a minimum of 24 caliber (and have "x" amt of energy at "x" number of yards). 

Hey, that BAR looks like it's got some nice furniture on it!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll throw in another vote for the .243 Win. Fun and versatile caliber. I have one in a Ruger Mark II which is at the upper end of you budget. Without a scope though.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Opps, I over looked the speed goat type rifle. As mentioned, you may need a .24" caliber, that would rule out the .22-250 and I personally think the .223 is a little weak for small deer. From your choices the .25-06 is great, the .243/6mm are excellent.

The beauty of a .223 is the cheap (former) ammo and plinking around for coyotes. All your listed options are great calibers.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Hey, that BAR looks like it's got some nice furniture on it!


Thanks, that is one that my dad bought in the 60's and was my first rifle that I bought-from him, of course. 
Sounds like the resounding answer is the .243, nice thing with that one is that it could be passed down to one of my kids here in another 8 years for his own rifle. It seems like Cabelas has some pretty good sales about September every year so I will stock up the cash until then I reckon. Seems like all of the 700's that go on sale are in the 270, so I may have to go with a Savage for that one. I am not familiar with the trigger sytem that Loke mentioned, so I guess it is time to do some reading. That 700 varminter looks pretty cool in green stock with triangle barrel, but that one is closer to $700. Thanks for the input! Certainly still open to more opinions, especially since Frisco has not yet chimed in.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Try this one. It comes in the 243, 7-08 or 308. I'm a bit surprised they don't chamber it in the 260. That would be interesting.
http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... l_R-25.asp


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just found this one that may work Savage 243
Or this one by Rem Rem 770
I now just have to wait for a few months and save...


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Steer clear of the Rem 770.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS said:


> Steer clear of the Rem 770.


Is it junk?


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like you have plenty of rifles. How about a Ruger Super Blackhawk in 44 Magnum?
This would make a nice woods gun. Never mind the Judge. It is neither a good shotgun nor a good 45. If you are thinking shotgun, buy a nice 20 gauge. If you are thinking 45 LC, why not buy a pair of Ruger Vaqueros?


----------



## minch (Mar 10, 2009)

Dang that's a nice collection. I empathize with the issue of what is next!!! For me, I think it's a hefty field revolver against cats and black bears.

Minch


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I also think the 243 would be a great addition to your collection. Hard hitting bullet, and relatively inexpensive compared to some other ammo. I think it would be great for speed goats too. Lob a 100 grain bullet at them and you'd do pretty well.


PS: saw tons of prong horn by Vernon yesterday


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

This is kind of a cool option:
http://www.dpmsinc.com/firearms/firearm.aspx?id=14
One of the guys I work with is saving for that 308 of a 44 mag.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like your missing a scatter gun in your group. I'm old school and love my Ithaca mod. 37 pump in 12 ga. My brother has the same gun(s) in 20,16, and 12. 

For handgun consideration. I would do a .357. Either a ruger blackhawk or a tarus. That is if you can find ammo. At least with the .357 you can shoot 38 special cheaper.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Matt B said:


> Looks like your missing a scatter gun in your group. I'm old school and love my Ithaca mod. 37 pump in 12 ga. My brother has the same gun(s) in 20,16, and 12.
> 
> For handgun consideration. I would do a .357. Either a ruger blackhawk or a tarus. That is if you can find ammo. At least with the .357 you can shoot 38 special cheaper.


I do have the SBEII on there, so that kind of does it for the scatter gunners especially since it cost over double what the next two were. I am looking at the 243 Savage, maybe wait around for the Accustock to be more readily available.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

I bet it was twice as much! Holy cow those babies are spendy............. :shock: 

Other brother had a 243, he swore by it. Good luck with your choice.


----------

